
Ask HN: Is there a marketplace for small working businesses? - Lucadg
I just realized I&#x27;m good ad getting ideas and bringing them to profitable but horrible at scaling them.
For instance:
- I started an online apartment reservation website in 2001 only to keep it small and to be destroyed when Airbnb came along.
- I tried to build a co-living before there were enough digital nomads.
- I was a travel coach before the word even existed (I taught people to travel independently in Bali).<p>But I never made these things big.<p>I&#x27;m Italian and we have this &quot;keep it small and pass it to your son&quot; attitude. Think espresso bar and Starbucks, or pizza and Pizza Hut.
Honestly, I don&#x27;t think I can, or should change, this attitude.
That&#x27;s what I do best.<p>So the question is:
How to sell a small but profitable running business with a lot of growth potential to someone who has the drive and capabilities to make it big?<p>I couldn&#x27;t find a marketplace, so maybe here&#x27;s another idea for a startup.
======
troydavis
FEI: [https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)
([https://feinternational.com/blog/saas-metrics-how-to-
value-s...](https://feinternational.com/blog/saas-metrics-how-to-value-saas-
business/))

------
xenophon
Try flippa.com -- seems to fill exactly the role you're looking for.

------
Lucadg
thanks, I checked them out and they seem to be interesting

